# WonderFest Report



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey! We all got here w/in about a half hour of each other yesterday. Well, sorta. 
*
lakespeed* and *mech* got here a little earlier than I did by about half an hour. * Lord Darth Beavis* and *Jay*, however, were running over three hours late getting to my house yesterday morning. So, me being the impatient git that I am, I dropped them like a hot potato, got in the car and took off. I wasn't upset, but didn't want to wait three hours - I was pumped and ready to go. 

*neb* and *Marci* were here not long afterward. *John/jagdson *and *NCC1701Jim* were waiting on all of us to get here. *Jay* and *LDB* showed up around 6pm-ish. We all went downstairs and got something to drink after cracking open two bottles of Black Velvet and a lot of beer. The first Black Velvet bottle was gone before 9pm and I consumed waaaay too much of it. Things went well, tho, as I wasn't feeling all that rough this morning. 

Anyhow, thought I'd give an initial report. I'll post pics a bit later.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

The connecting flight that was supposed to take me from Houston to Louisville developed a mechanical problem. I've been sitting in the terminal for 2 1/2 hours waiting for maintenance crews to fix the *%$!%! problem.



I hate flying...


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Jeff, we missed you at SFU! Had a great time in your suite last night. Thanks for the beer!

Steve


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Round 2's webpage says they will have a 'major' announcement at Wonderfest. 


http://www.collectormodel.com/


Can't wait to find out what....


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Please post when you find out!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I hope Round 2 has something great to announce, but I have a problem with their announcements and the real world.
Last year at Wonderfest they announced the 1/1000 Akira and we all know what happened to that project...

.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Apparently they have the license for the new movie and are planning a kit:

http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=73125


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah, they said that the NuEnterprise is ~2,500' long. 


Things are really rippin' right now! We've got a packed Build or Die! Suite tonight. Folks who've stopped by the last couple nights are (and I know I'm forgettin' some folks!): 

Tracy of FedMods
Thomas Sasser and his lovely wife Patty
Bob (awesome builder) Heitzl(? Sorry if I'm spelling that wrong, Bob!)
JT Graphics
Scott/Phillip Marlowe
Erick "Jackill's Kristiansen
Chris (Mark)
Dave P
Sean/T2sides
Steve "CultTVman" Iverson
Rob/Carson Dyle
Sean C
Bealleuwood
Jason "Adama" Eaton
Scott Spicer
Tyler/Millenium Falsehood
John Ross
Eric/Zysurge
Mark Yungblunt
gouf
Scott/Trekmanscott
Rob/Talon
Mike Salzo
Angelo/Gizmotron
scotchyn
Ravacoas
Mike Hamby
Joseph C. Brown
George/Timeslip Creations
Bill/Modelguy
Ken/Valkyrie
Mark Remy
Qrest Fourstar
Ed/ Starship Trooper
Erin/Das Phule
Sal/Godfather
Jimi/Stu Pidasso/Bol ,loD


And a whole cast of other folks! Most are coming and going all nights.

.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Stopped by the CultTVSuite last night and watched "Bubba Hotep" and chatted with a bunch of folks there! They also watched "Amazon Women from the Moon". 


Lots of really kewel new stuff! Couple of highlights off the top of my head: 

TWO new Jackill's books for the Ent-A Era - and one of my ships is included as well as a new destroyer named after me. 
1/4105 scale Valkyrie from Timeslip Creations
1/2500 scale Hatfield-class command cruiser decals from JT Graphics
Kewel ortho-type posters from JT Graphics of the TNS BSG Pegasus, Valkyrie and Berzerk
Several new Gizmotron Models kits
Lots of other kewel stuff that I can't remember right now.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> 1/2500 scale Hatfield-class command cruiser decals from JT Graphics



Really!? A class of starship named after MY family? How cool is that? What does a Hatfield Class command cruiser look like?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

MartinHatfield said:


> Really!? A class of starship named after MY family? How cool is that? What does a Hatfield Class command cruiser look like?


The real McCoy...

.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

MartinHatfield said:


> Really!? A class of starship named after MY family? How cool is that? What does a Hatfield Class command cruiser look like?



Cut n' paste the addy if clicking doesn't take you there:
http://www.shipschematics.net/startrek/images/federation/commandcruiser_hatfield.jpg


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

SWEET! Is there a model of this ship? Besides kitbashing? I would love to build one of these and give it the custom name of U.S.S. Fletcher to commemorate my grandpappy. My cousin is a bigger Trek fan than I, so I would build it, then give it to her.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Here are a few of the awards I know of personally that were won at WonderFest today. 


Jay Barnes took a Silver for his scratchbuilt Space:1999 Laser Tank, as well as won a Federation Models award/prize of a 1/72 scale ST:VOY Delta Flyer model kit. 

Eric/Zysurge - Merit for the Gizmotron _Decatur_ Conversion. 

George/Neb won a Silver for his X-15 and Marci/StayPuft won a Bronze for her Critter. 

Anyone else?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Wow, great show this year. This was my third Wonderfest, and I had an absolute blast.

The best part of the weekend (for me) was the opportunity to geek-out with some of my fellow model enthusiasts – guys like Lee Staton, Gary Kerr, Drew Huffman, Scott Copeland, Steve Iverson, Griff, John Eaves, Lasse Henning, Gil Hernandez, Scott Alexander (how `bout that fried chicken!), Tony Hardy, Lou Dalmaso, Mike Salzo, Sean Sides, BP Taylor, Pat McClung, the guys from Moebius, the guys from Polar Lights, and all the others who conspired to make this year’s show such a memorable one.

The bad news is I didn’t find any cool models that I just had to buy; the good news is I didn’t blow a bunch of money on models (because with all the cool kits pending that’s going to happen soon enough).

Congrats to all the folks who work so hard to make WonderFest happen; it really was a terrific event.

Can’t wait `till next year!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

My Blue Leader (Salzo V2) got a Merit award. It was my first Wonderfest. I'll be back in force next year!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Who's who in that group picture?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I actually know two of those guys,Scott Alexander and Sean Sides............


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Best Wonderfest ever. The competition in the contest room was strong this year, there were 501 entries, a new WF record. I got a merit for my Terminator Endoskeleton, many of our hobbytalk members won medals, including off the top of my head, Jim James, Dave Metzner, Dr George,Ziz, and Jay C.

Best thing about the show (as usual) was the people. I finally got to hang out with Carson and Griff,, and enjoyed talking to both immensely. We had a great time in the Cult Suite Friday, Saturday, and Sunday nights, watching cult TV shows and bad movies on the projector. Lou D brought the Dr Who Easter special, which we all enjoyed immensely. I met a TON of HT members while working at the Cult Table, especially on Sunday when it wasn't so hectic.

Of course, it's always great to see old friends like Steve Iverson, Jim James, Anthony Taylor & Rob, Dave Metzner & Scott, Chris Doll, Tracey, and Bob, the guys from the Canadian Embassy, and too many others to mention. Only sad note was Kirk Schermerhorn wasn't there due to illness, but I'm sure he'll be back next year. And we all missed him at the Cult Table, everybody had to hustle to make up for his absense!

Didn't go crazy in the dealer room this year, I picked up Chris Doll's beautiful Farscape Moya kit and a really nice bust of Gwangi. I was a little disapointed by the lack of new resin kits, but all the new styrene kits made up for it. The changes to the hotel were mostly good, the remodeled dealer and contest rooms looked great. However, it was a universal consensus the new bar sucks.

Just got home, will do a longer post later tonight after I upload some pictures!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for posting the picture, Carson. That was a great time and some really good chicken ... thanks for the suggestion for dinner location, Scott.

It was great to finally meet so many people from the boards in person. I'm just sorry that there were so many people to talk with and so little time to do it. I could have spent another week and I think I still would have been remiss in chatting with people!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> Thanks for posting the picture, Carson. That was a great time and some really good chicken ... thanks for the suggestion for dinner location, Scott.
> 
> It was great to finally meet so many people from the boards in person. I'm just sorry that there were so many people to talk with and so little time to do it. I could have spent another week and I think I still would have been remiss in chatting with people!



It was great to meet you too, Paul! BTW, that's Paul in the understated yellow shirt in the group picture!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

I got to meet some of the guys who i knew, but never could put a face with the name.
I lucked out and got some metal too
another good show


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

It was nice to be all under one roof against the Crowne Plaza" (aka "the hotel formerly known as the Executive West). For those of you you didn't attend this year, you'll be sorry to hear that the new bar has zip personality. For those who didn't attend this year but did attend last year, you'll be pleased to know that the Executive Inn is now flattened.

Great show. Working at the Cult table, I'm starting to realize that Sunday is a great day for talking to people.

Anybody have any comments about what was selling this year? I know we (CultTVMan) moved a lot of plastic kits.

Scott, Scott, Dave and Steve. It was a pleasure as usual. And everybody else, it was great meeting y'all.

Jim


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's a link to my longer post about this year's WF:

http://www.culttvman.biz/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7303583

Here's a link to my pictures, if I got a shot of you or your model and you'd like one, shoot me a PM or email.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLanding.action?c=tkiy0i1.cns8n9xt&x=0&y=rf1r43&localeid=en_US


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> Thanks for posting the picture, Carson. That was a great time and some really good chicken ... thanks for the suggestion for dinner location, Scott.
> 
> It was great to finally meet so many people from the boards in person. I'm just sorry that there were so many people to talk with and so little time to do it. I could have spent another week and I think I still would have been remiss in chatting with people!


And it was great meeting you, as well, Paul! Hope all your new works are even _more popular_ than your current stuff is! When you were up in the Build or Die! Suite, everyone kept asking who you were. When I told them "Paul of Paragrafix/PGMS" everyone was like "Oh! Yeah, I _love_ his stuff!"


BTW, I'd like to say a hearty thanks to everyone who stopped by the Build or Die! Suite this year. I got a lot of compliments from folks for the suite, but it was you guys that stopped by if even for only a few minutes who made it happen like it did. All those of us staying in the suite did was to try and make ya'll as comfortable as we could and to supply you with beverages to consume in mass quantities while you gave us some of your time. 

So, thank you for that! It's greatly appreciated. 

*Next year there will be a GriffFest! Suite! *


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Looks like fun, guys -- sorry I missed it. Hope to see you next year.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

SteveR said:


> Looks like fun, guys -- sorry I missed it. Hope to see you next year.


Sorry you didn't make it, Steve, I really enjoyed meeting you and your wife last year.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thank you for the very kind comments Ryan. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

I too got to meet a number of people and put faces and names together. Paulbo and Jafo for starters. This was a great event but took some getting used to with the new format and all...

As for hardware I brought two items hoping to at least get a Merit after never getting anything over the years. To my surprise I walked away with a couple of Bronze medals...

Can't wait for next year, now does everyone know what they are doing to kidnap JohnP and get him there next year. Remember everyone has a part and it's critical that we all do what we planned at the correct time... Check your watches...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Maybe someone should kidnap me, it might be my only chance to go.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Here's a link to my pictures


Thanks, man! That's the best set of photos I've seen yet.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> Stopped by the CultTVSuite last night and watched "Bubba Hotep" and chatted with a bunch of folks there! They also watched "Amazon Women from the Moon".


How did I miss you there?
We were there for Bubba Hotep, and the begining of Amazon Women.

Was nice to stop by your suite on Saturday and Sunday.
Sorry we couldn't stay longer, but was just a little too loud and crowded for our tastes.
Good for short visits and saying 'hi' and and some quick conversations, but too hard to move around and hear for longer conversations.
Was fun though.
Can't wait until next year.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

TAY666 said:


> We were there for Bubba Hotep, and the begining of Amazon Women.


The confusion is likely caused by the fact we ended up watching Amazon Women _twice_ that night. I blame the beer, Sybil Danning, and Monique Gabrielle. 

Not to mention Don "No Soul" Simmons


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

*New Serenity Model?*

Who's responsible for the new Serenity model on the Acreation Table? Looks a lot like the Styrofoam Guy's model from a couple years ago. 

KK


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

That was Tony Lamb's model. I forget what his company name is, tho.


----------



## EVIL3 (Jun 22, 2003)

TAY666 said:


> How did I miss you there?
> We were there for Bubba Hotep, and the begining of Amazon Women.


How'd you miss him?
He was right by us.

Anyways, it was great getting to meet you Griff, and hang out in your suite. Lots of fun, but as my dad said, a little too loud for our tastes.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

That's OK I am just as memorable. I got to see Tay666 with his daugher but I am sure I was just as memorable...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I totally understand about how busy the Build or Die! Suite was getting on occasion. I was running the suite and it was getting to me on occasion! That's why I'd sometimes take folks in to one of the bedrooms to talk/BS or go out on the balcony for a bit to BS or smoke a cigar. There are just so many folks you can put in those rooms, after all. 

Regardless, glad you guys could make it, even if for a short time. I really appreciate you two - John and Chris, along with Matthew! - coming in and gracing us w/your presence. Hope you'll come up to the suite again in '10!


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Had a great time again! Enjoyed Friday and Saturday night in the Cultsuite. Great Dr. Who Easter show. Always good to see and talk the group. Got a couple of awards including my first Silver for my "Long Live the King" Ceasar from the Apes movies. With over 500 entries and such great work I was really surprised to take anything. Picked up some pieces from Steve for my Seaview and a few other items. Overall a fantastic time as usual. Starting to save again for next year.

Rogue


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

I got to meet Griff in an offbeat sort of way. The guy(pretty sauced by this time) who runs Jackills(name unknown by me) kept trying to get me in trouble with griff by saying I didnt like Griffs starship design in the new jackills guide.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Griffworks said:


> Regardless, glad you guys could make it, even if for a short time. I really appreciate you two - John and Chris, along with Matthew! - coming in and gracing us w/your presence. Hope you'll come up to the suite again in '10!


Gracing you with our presence??? I was thinking more along the lines of you letting us in the room....

As for Matthew, this is likely to be his first and last, especailly after he tried to pick up kits off the entry tables...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

You guys are always welcome, John! I appreciate your dry wit and since Chris' real name is Bruce Wayne how could I stop such a playboy billionaire from crashing my party? 




Jafo said:


> I got to meet Griff in an offbeat sort of way. The guy(pretty sauced by this time) who runs Jackills (name unknown by me) kept trying to get me in trouble with griff by saying I didnt like Griffs starship design in the new jackills guide.


Oh, man! I remember this, but honestly can't recall your face. Sorry... Were you there w/a young lady, perchance? And at some point I asked you guys to move so I could get a bottle of water from the fridge?

Anyhow, yeah Eric's a real commodian, ain't he? 

They really are two great books, tho I think that having my design does drag the one down a notch or five.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Griffworks said:


> You guys are always welcome, John! I appreciate your dry wit and since Chris' real name is Bruce Wayne how could I stop such a playboy billionaire from crashing my party?


At least you didn't freak out like Erin did when he started talking to him in costume.....


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

RogueJ said:


> Got a couple of awards including my first Silver for my "Long Live the King" Ceasar from the Apes movies.
> Rogue


That was a great build:thumbsup: Two of my favorite entries in the show were from POTA, your Caeser and whoever did the one of the two gorillas manhandling Taylor. I got photo's of both in my pictures.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Was Angela Cartwright there? I didn't see any pics of her.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Griff the young guy with the chick was not me, I was the older fat one lol


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Well, dang it! I don't recall you specifically, then. You've seen how things can get. I think I was on mech's laptop at the time, right? Just a bit distracted...? 

Regardless, sorry to have not gotten your name. You're one of those from here at HT I've wanted to meet for some time now, along w/Fluke-Troy and some others. 




Antimatter said:


> Was Angela Cartwright there? I didn't see any pics of her.


Yes, both Angela and Veronica Cartwright were there. Every time I went back to say a few things to them - nice things, I promise! - they had a small crowd of folks. Eventually, I sort of forgot to head back and talk to them, tho. I just wanted to thank them for their work in SciFI, particularly Veronica Cartwrights work in _Alien, Invasion of the Body Snatchers, X-Files_ and some few other SciFi & Horror flicks that she's been in.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

rossjr said:


> That's OK I am just as memorable. I got to see Tay666 with his daugher but I am sure I was just as memorable...


Don't worry, we remember you.
Though it took me a bit to put together the board name with a real name, to be able to put a face to it.
That can be the confusing part about things like this.
Some people I learn their board name first, others their real name.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

yes you were on the lap top alot. no worries, next time ill make it a point to say hi. it was getting pretty crowded up there.


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

didn't get to g tis year but is already saveing up to go there next year and getting my vacation time set up for it. now to just find out the prices of the rooms so I can tell weather I can afford a room or sleep int he lobby... lol


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

The WonderFest staff works a pretty good deal w/the hotel for room prices for the Con and set up a block of them. This year the room price was $96 a night for either two queen-sized beds or a singl king-sized bed. While you can get cheaper at other hotels, you'll have to travel a bit to get to the Crowne Plaza where WF is held. Now, to be fair, there are several hotels w/in fairly easy walking distance, but then you'll have to actually WALK and if it's hot or raining, you'll have to deal w/that aspect of the weather. 

Splitting a room w/someone is the way to go, regardless if you stay at the CP or the HoJo. You can easily get up to three folks - or even four, if you have two couples or four fellas that don't mind sleeping in the same beds! - by requesting a rollaway bed for an additional $20 a night. We had six of us splitting a suite and the cost was only about $230 per person for four nights. Breaks down to $57.50 a night. Splitting a room w/two queens and a rollaway for four nights comes out to $128 (before taxes) per person for three folks - or $32 a night.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Sorry this took so long but here is a link to my Wonderfest Photo's....
http://gallery.scalehobby.com/view_album.php?set_albumName=album125
Also here is a special shot...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Very cool - Congratulations John!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Cool pictures John:thumbsup:

You got a nice shot of my Dragonheart Draco!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I just put up another batch of pics from that awesome weekend.
This time it is 113 pics from the contest room.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2009/contest.htm

I even managed to get a few hardware pics


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

In case anyone was interested.
The 2 AM Monday morning group shot in the lobby.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2009/group092n2.JPG


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Kewel pic, Trevor! I don't know but maybe 6 or so folks in the pic - Rusty Nail is a part of my local model club! - but looks like a fun crowd. We were still up and going in the Build Or Die! Suite at that point. In fact, I was still up 'til 6:30am! 

Thanks for sharing, regardless! :thumbsup:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Yeah, that is mostly a Clubhouse crowd.
But I figured there were a few in there from over here, so I figured I would post it.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

jeez, i was there but in bed, had i known, id have made the pic!


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Here's a link to my longer post about this year's WF:
> 
> http://www.culttvman.biz/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7303583
> 
> ...


I was told the model labeled "USS Disco-prise" won best in show.

Having looked at the pictures, I assume my leg was being pulled.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

There is no official "Best In Show" from WonderFest itself, just Gold, Silver, Bronze and a Merit. The award that it won was sponsored by a business or individual and I forget what that was. It was certainly quite controversial and has stirred up quite a bit of... excitement... in the community of folks whom attend WF. 

.


----------



## srspicer (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey Griff,

I had sent you an email a while back but you may not have received it, I'll post here.

Thanks for inviting me up to the festivities! I had great time meeting a lot of poeple, and I will end up have to be re- introduced to everyone again next year. I received great compliments on my work form several poeple there, thanks much! There were many there that I did not get a chance to meet, a very busy room! Thanks again for the hospitality Jeff.:thumbsup:

Regards,

Scott


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> There is no official "Best In Show" from WonderFest itself, just Gold, Silver, Bronze and a Merit. The award that it won was sponsored by a business or individual and I forget what that was. It was certainly quite controversial and has stirred up quite a bit of... excitement... in the community of folks whom attend WF.
> 
> .


I kinda felt sorry for the WF staff and National Guard folks that had to be in the room with it for 12 hours on Saturday.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

srspicer said:


> Hey Griff,
> 
> I had sent you an email a while back but you may not have received it, I'll post here.
> 
> Thanks for inviting me up to the festivities! I had great time meeting a lot of poeple, and I will end up have to be re- introduced to everyone again next year. I received great compliments on my work form several poeple there, thanks much! There were many there that I did not get a chance to meet, a very busy room! Thanks again for the hospitality Jeff.:thumbsup:


Scott - I thought I had responded, but from my new email account. I'll re-send again. 

The gist - you're most welcome! It was a pleasure seeing you again and I definitely hope that you'll be there next year, too! I'll resend that email that way you get a more indepth reply. 

BTW, I made my reservations and we've got the same suite setup as this year made for next year - same rooms and everything.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> BTW, I made my reservations and we've got the same suite setup as this year made for next year - same rooms and everything.



Hey. Don't know if you've heard or not. But there is some debate about next year's dates.
The programs from this years give next year's dates as being Memorial Day weekend.
But word has it that some of the vendors that have pre-paid for next year got an email from Dave Hodge saying the dates are actually the 15th & 16th of May.

Still nothing on the WF website though.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes, I'd heard that. Both Lee Staton and Dave Hodge posted that info over at the Starship Modeler forums. It's confirmed, tho a bit weird that they've still not updated the main site. Reservation dates are 12 thru 16 May, 2010 for the room rate.

The reason that Mr. Staton gave is that there's a big Beatles convention called Abbey Road on the River in Louisville, which is a MAJOR deal, as I think it's international in it's scope, as well. See this post at SM's forums for the direct explanation.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Thanks for that link.

My reservations are now set as well.


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

srspicer said:


> and I will end up have to be re- introduced to everyone again next year.


Scott, you'll be in good company - there were a lot of faces I remembered from my first trip in '07 but do you think I could recall their names two years later?

Another reason for me to go again next year, don't give my addled brain a chance to forget everyone


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> It's confirmed, tho a bit weird that they've still not updated the main site. Reservation dates are 12 thru 16 May, 2010 for the room rate.


It _*is*_ weird, Jeffrey! After each year's show I do a fairly major update to the site, taking down stuff that's no longer relevant and building in some promos for the next show. I was about midway through the update and then the dates changed, causing me to make new graphics and change some stuff. Just because my work schedule has been insanely busy at my real job lately, I am remiss in getting this done. The other day I got the contest winners list to post, but it'll require a lot of formatting to get it up on the site.

Don't give up on me yet! And THANKS for posting that the show itself is May 15-16, 2010 and the hotel reservation block spans May 12-16, for those who like to arrive early but still get the lower rate.

I'm always pretty pumped to see the interest in a show that's still a year away. Thanks everyone!

Lee


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sorry, Lee - didn't mean to seem I was bagging on you! I know you've got a job outside of WonderFest and should've stated as much. So, no worries on my part, I was just meaning it as an observation. 

As for excitement for WonderFest... For a little over a week after WF, I was like "Thank _God_ it's still a year away!" I felt I needed a rest from all the stuff going on, tho I had a great time. It wears you out staying up 'til 3am, 4 am or even 6am!

Then right about the two week mark I realized I was already starting to get to where I was looking forward to it.  I like to think that's proof positive that you guys put on one Heck of a show. Another thank you to all of the staff who put on WonderFest, as well as those really kewel guests who do their best to enjoy it. :thumbsup:

.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> Sorry, Lee - didn't mean to seem I was bagging on you!


Wasn't takin' it that way! I'm guilty as charged for not getting the website updated yet. I'll try to finish it this weekend, but no promises!



Griffworks said:


> As for excitement for WonderFest... For a little over a week after WF, I was like "Thank _God_ it's still a year away!" I felt I needed a rest from all the stuff going on, tho I had a great time. It wears you out staying up 'til 3am, 4 am or even 6am!


After the show, most of the folks running it don't want to talk about it or think about it for a month...maybe two! It is so all-consuming working on it that the break is really needed, even if we had a blast. A dear friend started talking to us about guests for 2010 not five days after this one, and we all were like, "go away! not now!" 



Griffworks said:


> Another thank you to all of the staff who put on WonderFest, as well as those really kewel guests who do their best to enjoy it.


You're welcome! I know we all appreciate the fact that you guys in the hobby have stuck by us for 20 years. We always try to keep earning that loyalty.

Lee


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> As for excitement for WonderFest... For a little over a week after WF, I was like "Thank _God_ it's still a year away!" I felt I needed a rest from all the stuff going on, tho I had a great time. It wears you out staying up 'til 3am, 4 am or even 6am!
> 
> Then right about the two week mark I realized I was already starting to get to where I was looking forward to it.  I like to think that's proof positive that you guys put on one Heck of a show. Another thank you to all of the staff who put on WonderFest, as well as those really kewel guests who do their best to enjoy it. :thumbsup:
> 
> .



I'd like to echo those thoughts.
After the long drive home (which isn't nearly as fun as the ride down). It's like "God I am worn out. I am so glad it's over."
But here it is a month later, and I am already working on ideas for next year. (while I still work on pics of my contest entries from this year, and OOB reviews of the stuff I bought)

Already made my reservations for next year.
And spread the word to the Clubhouse. Several members have also mentioned making thier reservations already also.

Who knows. With the new online reservations system for the WF discount, could sell out before the new year starts this time around.


----------

